# 30 IND 1974 Rim exchange from, manuals



## pen101 (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought a 1974 MF 30 Industrial very late in the fall 2016.
She came with oversized turfers, which is great (the rops cut off) for the swamp I am working in. I would like to put Agro's on her, so I can put a snow blower on it for next winter.
They are 8 bolt rims (rear) 16.9 x24 and or 30, 18.4 x 24 and or 26".
What I need to know, what other Massey's would have this "bolt pattern" that I could salvage a pair from?
I've "ebayed" and the rims they offer are center plates that are bolted onto the rim...?
I am also looking for a digital copy (paper works too!) of a service manual...
As you can see "birtha's" got a big fat......well you know!:lmao:

Any help appreciated!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi pen101, welcome to the forum.

Tractordata.com lists a model 30T, a turf model, which is probably what you have. You can't make a snowblower work with your current setup?? This is likely to be a costly exchange.

As you have already learned, the 6 lug rims are pretty much standard for MF's. Apparently the industrial tractors have the 8 lug rims. You may be able to mount the 6 lug center discs and 6 lug rims from a MF farm tractor.

Keep an eye on ebay for manuals. Or search the internet.
______________________________________________

The following tractor salvage yards have MF30's in salvage.

All States Ag Parts - Ft. Atkinson IA
Ft. Atkinson, Iowa
Phone: (877) 530-3010

All States Ag Parts - Salem SD
Salem, South Dakota
Phone: (877) 530-4010

All States Ag Parts - Downing WI
Downing, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-1010

Mike's Equipment
Buhler, Kansas
Phone: (800) 543-2535
OR (620) 543-2535

WELLINGTON TRACTOR PARTS
Wellington, Texas
Phone: (800) 992-5346
OR (806) 576-2793

Westlock Tractor Parts
Westlock, Alberta, Canada
Phone: +1 888-779-7348

World Wide Tractor Parts
Bellefontaine, Ohio
Phone: (800) 755-2605
OR (800) 755-2605

MacFadden & Sons Inc.
Sharon Springs, New York
Phone: (518) 631-5214


----------



## pen101 (Nov 10, 2016)

Harry16, Many thanks for the words of wisdom!
Costly yes, have a kijiji ad up and was "offered a used set off a '61, with rubber" for 1300.00.
Which brought me to here. The tires don't have to be great..just reliable enough..so I thought if this person had a set of 8 bolt rims off a 1961 machine...how many other makes or models have the same set up? Fishing in more than one pond usually brings about better results!
Birtha came with a set of chains, memory serving correctly 17" x 120" long (roughly), the gent I bought the machine from showed me where he cut the rops off, because the tires needed changing and he killed the rims...this was all he could get within his budget.
I am residing in North bay Ontario....things are..far and few between.
I am going to have to get to know my local dealer anyway...filters and such.

Again thanks for the reply...HAVE A GOOD DAY!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't go back to 60's model tractors, as their rims are most likely rusted badly. Especially if they had tires loaded with calcium chloride. Check with a tractor salvage yard, they usually know (or can find out) which wheels/rims fit a given tractor.

Good Luck.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I live in the Sudbury area and deal with this gentleman. Lots of knowledge and honest. He dose not deal in tires but everything else. Give him a call and have a chat. I believe he has some stuff in salvage but not Shure what. Good luck





Darrel Cryderman

Cryderman Industrial Supply Inc

8510 Hwy 535 N.

Markstay, ON

Canada P0M 2G0

705.867.0705 Phone

705.585.4802 eFax

705.867.0705 Cell

[email protected]

www.crydermanindustrial.ca


----------



## pen101 (Nov 10, 2016)

*wow...*

Thanks for the advice and the links(dozer966 you really came thru!)!
I will keep the post up to date...the tires aren't a must, but sure would be nice!

Again THANKS GUYS!:lmao:


----------



## pen101 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dozer966...the site is down...will email the gent.
Again thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I call his cell and leave a message. He gets back to me quickly. He was at moose camp last fall and ordered parts from there. Like I said great service.


----------

